# Looking for motivated and articulate boater bettys



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Ladies - I wish I could add sound effects cause I would add that boomin' bass lick from the Beastie Boys Pauls Boutique right about - HEY LADIES - now - a keep it funky now. 

Anyway. We, the proverbial "we," need some womens viewpoints and perspectives on paddling in the Colorado/Southern Rockies region for an upcoming project that will surely make you famous, if not filthy rich. If interested PM me or email me at [email protected]

Holley - I know you're in. Who else is going to step to the plate.


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Wanna share some more info on what your project is about? Your message is a bit mysterious!
-claire


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

That sneaky RiverWrangler...he's always up to something, Claire. 

I was really feeling that Beastie Boys thing, Evan. That was sweet! You know I'll help you out, especially because I'm really interested in the filthy rich part. But only if you go as Kojak for Halloween this year. Oh yeah...


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Claire, its for the book. 

Holley, Evan's head is way too smooth and creepy to showcase on Halloween.


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

*perspective???*

I'll step up but I'm one of those scientific types.

[email protected] :twisted:


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

What kind of scientific type are you?


----------

